#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Maintenance forum

## mahesh009

Can we start a separate forum topic as " Maintenance and Reliability" and starting sharing best practices in this forum? 



ThanksSee More: Maintenance forum

----------


## lyna4

Yes, it's avery good idea to have a maintenance forum where we can all share good pracrices mainly in  non stop 24/24 hour non stop industries like petrol undustry, cement industry and many others.
Let us all sahre our experience and be as guides for younger or juniors in this domain.
Thanks for the idale

----------


## mahesh009

How to start a new topic in the forums? Like " Maintenance and Reliability" topic

----------

